# cat suddenly become affectionate



## cherry1411 (Jan 13, 2009)

my cats always been quite aggressive and kept himself to himself apart from at dinner time but within the last 2 months hes suddenly become super affectionate! he always wants to sit on someones lap, cries if u leave him or if he cant find you. i have to take him where i go or he screams the house down. hes 4 and we had him neutered at 1 but im not sure where this random behaviour has come from???


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I guess it just took him a while to trust you! Now he loves ya! Embrace it!


----------



## cmw0829 (Nov 23, 2008)

A few weeks ago, our cat suddenly stopped being as affectionate with me - accepting pats, but would not sit with me or lay on the end of my recliner in its up position. No explanation (except that last week I stepped on her paw when she got underfoot).

Last night, all of the sudden - attached at the hip. She spent the whole evening with me on the recliner.

Enjoy it - there's nothing better in life than an affectionate cat. But I do wonder - normally when a cat is sick or doesn't feel well, it will withdraw. Could sudden affection in a cat (a change in behavior certainly) mean it doesn't feel well?


----------



## chrisburke (Aug 18, 2008)

the day we brought home our baby from the hospital, our cat became affectionate... before that, he wouldnt sit on our laps, he wouldnt even really let us pet him.. but the day we got home from the hospital, Oscar came and sat on my lap (i was actually scared for a few minutes) and he's been a lap cat ever since (2 months now)


----------

